# Merlin Mini Remedy



## boxerulez (1/2/17)

Hi ,

Wondering if anyone has a Merlin Mini RTA in hand to do a quick test for me before mine lands.

The little ridge on the topcap that you can remove to refill the tank, yes the same ridge that ruins the @hands fat arse driptip capability, that ridge. Is that solid SS or is it hollw from the underside?

I am planning to go at mine with a grinder and working it flat, and then giving the entire rta a high polish to make it look factory spec.

I am just worried that I might ruin the tank if it is not solid inside, I will ruin it and wont even bother attempting this mod.


Please advise guys.


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/2/17)

Hey @boxerulez 

The ridge is metal, as far as if its hollow or not can't be seen but based on the weight of the top cap I would say its solid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/2/17)

p.s. total width of the ridge is 15mm so if the tip has a similar width it would still look decent.


----------



## boxerulez (1/2/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> p.s. total width of the ridge is 15mm so if the tip has a similar width it would still look decent.



18mm width lol. thx for info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (1/2/17)

I'd think Hands could undercut for the rim to be up out of sight in the bottom of the DT if you wanted a larger DT along the line of those he's made for the Avo 24's that sits flush on the top cap. You'd have to send him some exact sizes if he doesn't own a MM though.

Not an issue for me as I'm OK with the stock tips that came with my SS, Black and Limited Edition Gold Merlins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (1/2/17)

LOL... guys, so sorry. Been a long week... somehow I read Merlin mini and thought single coil and my eyes told my brain Geekvape Ammit. So if you ever wondered how wide the Ammit is on top as it also has that ridge its 15mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (1/2/17)

Spydro said:


> I'd think Hands could undercut for the rim to be up out of sight in the bottom of the DT if you wanted a larger DT along the line of those he's made for the Avo 24's that sits flush on the top cap. You'd have to send him some exact sizes if he doesn't own a MM though.
> 
> Not an issue for me as I'm OK with the stock tips that came with my SS, Black and Limited Edition Gold Merlins.
> 
> View attachment 83631


Thats a pretty cool option but i already have matchy tips for my hotcig so I will just cut that ridge off the tank and give the top a high polish finish. Perhaps the entire tank. I do like the standard tip on my black mm that I traded away a while back... but hotcig must go with abalone matchy tip at all times.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## ChrisFJS (2/2/17)

You *can't *grind it off. I'll explain why.

Okay, so you could actually grind it off in theory, as it is solid



But here's why you can't:

There's a lip in the 510 hole 5mm down


And the ridge is 3mm tall. So if you were to grind it off, you would only be left with a 2mm deep hole so the drip tip won't fit down all the way and sit flush.

Then I thought maybe you could drill out that lip to make the hole a bit deeper. Unfortunately you can't do that either because the lip is actually where the threads are where the top screws on to the tank, as you can see in the first picture above and the one below



So unfortunately, there is no way you could modify the tank for the drip tip.
You would have to either buy a drip tip that fits, get one made that fits, or have the one you want to put on it turned down

P.S. Sorry, I didn't want to disappoint you but I had to let you know before you jump and grind it off, only to figure out the hard way, that it won't work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

Wow @ChrisFJS , that was an informative post!

@boxerulez , when you get the Merlin Mini, give the supplied drip tip a try for a day or two before you pull out the chainsaw! I like that tip a lot. Its very comfortable. Give it a chance. One of the better stock tips on these sorts of tanks in my opinion.


----------



## boxerulez (2/2/17)

Yeah I have used the merlin mini before with the standard tip. Not a hands tip though lol.

To me its the issue of having had this tip made specially for my hotcig... and the tsunami needs airflow from the widebore tip. I need a smaller tank that sits on the hotcig and wears my abalone matchy tip with pride.






Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

Ok now I understand @boxerulez 
That is going to be lovely!
Abalone match looks stunning!


----------



## blujeenz (2/2/17)

@boxerulez perhaps you could make a beauty ring with an ID of 18mm to slip over that top cap step.


----------



## boxerulez (2/2/17)

Ahh great idea. Will look into that because cutting it off is not an option the driptip well limits the depth as well.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## antonherbst (30/4/17)

boxerulez said:


> Ahh great idea. Will look into that because cutting it off is not an option the driptip well limits the depth as well.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Let us know what you have done with the setup please. As i am intersted in your final look with the merlin mini


----------

